# Vizsla



## Alex turner (Aug 7, 2014)

We're hopefully collecting our first vizsla at weekend any recommendations on types of leads collars or harnesses ?


----------



## vangtt (Feb 27, 2014)

I've bought a lead and checkcord from a company called permatack. I really like them so far. You can also get collars from them but each collar is custom built where you have to send in neck measurements - so I haven't ordered one yet.


----------



## vangtt (Feb 27, 2014)

I should add that the material these leads/collars are made out of were originally developed for horses - so they are super strong and reliable. What I really like about these are how they don't stay wet/muddy if your pup drags it around in the field. A quick easy rinse with a hose cleans most of it up. It's rubber like so it dries within minutes too!


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

Our puppy outgrew his collar within weeks of purchasing it. He's now 7 months old & we're on our 3rd one. I always purchase Lupine collars. They are guaranteed for life even if chewed. Sadly, I did confirm this was true. Gus chewed his collar last week. I filed an online claim & had a new one within days. I love that they stand behind their products. I bought at our local vet. I just recently purchased a harness. It's the EZX Harness. He doesn't mind it at all.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

As Janders said, they outgrow their collars quite quickly, so I wouldn't spend too much $$ on anything too fancy for the first 6 months to a year. I laugh at the size of the jackets and collars I still have from the puppy days (I save them incase there is ever a puppy #2). 

For leash training the martingale collars have worked well for us. I am currently using a couple of different martingale hound collars and have been quite pleased with them. Though I have a waterproof collar for when we are heading out to the water - anything fabric ends up filthy and rather smelly.

For leads I would get something an inch or so thick (the thicker leads makes it easier for you to control the lead during training, and it is easier on your hands as well) and 6 ft long for daily walking and training. I would also invest in a training cord (for recall). We use both a 30 ft and 50 ft depending on where we are and what we are working on.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Greetings, Alex turner, and welcome to the forums! 

I've bought a number of Willie's collars online from:
http://www.hotdogcollars.com/

These are mostly for fun, because they're cute and clever. I only use them at home, really. He has a regular wardrobe of different collars, etc.

When you pick up your pup, show us some photos. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Avoid rubber. It can leave some really nasty burns if it's used for leashes. 

The collar advice is great. Your pup is going to outgrow them quick. 
An old lunge line makes an excellent checkcord, and I've always like Julie Goodnight's lead lines for leashes. They're plush, thick and soft. If they get tangles between the dogs legs they don't leave nasty abrasions.

Good luck with your new puppy.


----------

